# Making some new tool handles.



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

A while back I bought a bunch of vintage chisels with the intention of cutting them down to make blades for a set of finger planes but there were so many and a bunch were in pretty good shape so I decided to keep a few to use ( I still plan to use the dozen I didn't decide to keep for plane blades) It worked out to about 2.00 per chisel so It's not like I have a ton into them 

I did a little research and figured that folks might like to see the process to make handles for some socket tang chisels. I really had no idea what I was doing so I made it up as I went along. Any advice or commentary on a better way to do things is always appreciated.


So I started out by picking which chisels I wanted to keep as a set, !/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4 and a 1 1/2 inch. I had a big slab of Birdseye Maple and cit it into 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 7 inch blanks and cut some 1 1/4 lengths of copper pipe for ferrules.



 

First I turned the block mostly round and measured back an inch or so from the right side of the block. I measured the top of the socket on the chisel and then turned it down to a bit larger than that. I then put a taper on it and checked it with the chisel. I deliberately turned the taper larger to start with and then kept changing it a little at a time until it fit correctly.



 



 

Then I turned the left 1 1/4 or so down to fit snugly in the inside of the copper pipe pieces I cut. I left it just a hair large and then drove the copper on for a nice tight fit. Most of the handles I looked at didn't have a ferrule but I wanted to make sure my handle tops wouldn't mushroom over time if I did hit them with a mallet.



 

I then turned the handle to its final shape, sanded out to 400 and then used several coats of Mylands High Build to give a nice finish that isn't too slippery.



 

I managed to get 5 of them done in the couple hours I had at the end of the day after getting all the ice cream scoops I had to do for inventory done. I'll probably get the last few done on Monday and I have to decide if I want to make a mallet that looks like a regular hammer ( I have a couple blocks of oak burl that would be perfect for that style mallet) or if I want to do one of the ones that look like an old time potato masher. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2014)

That is such a great idea. I like the process. Did you clean up the metal already or will that be next? Gotta make em look as good as the handles, no?
My stepson polishes up his dads 18wheelers rims with some special metal polish. I can look to see the make/brand/name of it is if you'd like.

Great post, and they are coming out sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> That is such a great idea. I like the process. Did you clean up the metal already or will that be next? Gotta make em look as good as the handles, no?
> My stepson polishes up his dads 18wheelers rims with some special metal polish. I can look to see the make/brand/name of it is if you'd like.
> 
> Great post, and they are coming out sweet.



I'm not sure how much further I'm going on polishing the steel, they are old and it looks like the person that had them went hard core on them when they cleaned them up. Any more grinding or sanding and all the makers marks will probably disappear. there isn't any rust on them at this point and they are sharp.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2014)

NICE handle restore!!! i think traditionaly a hammer style mallet is used with this type of chisel and the masher types are used with carving chisels.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2014)

Well done Colin. Thats a beautiful set of chisels. I agree with keeping the aged look on the metal.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have these saved on my computer, and I have no idea where they came from, but I liked the simplicity of the design. Just thought I'd share it here









Sand or something goes in the holes in each side of the head. or maybe some lead, but depends on how heavy you want it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BArnold (Aug 19, 2014)

Great job on the chisel handles, Colin! They look fine and I bet they'll work great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

